# Toro 724 with Tecumseh h70 - changing oil



## jera223 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I have my Toro 724 which (I think) has a Tecumseh H70 engine. Unfortunately the label is long gone so I can't be certain, but this model snowblower 38050 comes with that engine I think.

I will change the oil on this soon. Is there any sort of oil filter? Doesn't look like it. I've been reading how "snow engines" have some unique features, like no air filter, for example. Maybe it has no oil filter. ??

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Very few small engines include an oil filter. Thats one reason it's important to replace what you have with new stuff. Back in "the day" everyone used a non-detergent oil so all the contaminants would settle to a layer at the bottom on the engine sump.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

use 5w-30 conventional, i wouldnt try synthetic because it will probably burn and knock


----------

